# Tool post dial indicator mount



## buffdan (Dec 28, 2021)

My take on a dial indicator mount for toolpost


----------



## Ken226 (Dec 28, 2021)

Excellent work.  

 I've been using that type of indicator for a few years and will never be without one again.  You'll love it.


----------



## buffdan (Dec 29, 2021)

I made sure that the indicator point is on the lathe centerline. Put a rod in 4-jaw, adjusted true. Used a height gage to determine lathe C.L. height from cross slide top, then used that number to adjust the height of the indicator plunger. (CL Height + 1/2 thickness of indicator plunger)


----------

